
Orthographic Pedant: Bot that scans popular repositories for common typos - MichaelAza
https://github.com/thoppe/orthographic-pedant
======
2bluesc
Hit one of my repos. Thought it was a grammar nazi friend trolling me at
first. In the end I merged it. I now have a README.md with auxiliary spelt
correctly.

------
oconnore
Theo Hultberg is grumpy: [https://github.com/iconara/cql-
rb/pull/127](https://github.com/iconara/cql-rb/pull/127)

~~~
jkyle
In the case of cql-rb, patches are most certainly _not_ welcome.

